# I'm still not over it....



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm talking about Game 7, of course.

I just got done downloading and watching what I consider a superbly put-together video of the 2000 WCF. I think you need the latest vesion of QuickTime to view it, but it is worth it.

http://www.codent.com/media/movies/TheStruggle.mov

Again...that whole gamut of emotions swept over me.

What will it take to get over this?????? Do we really need to meet them in the first round again to overcome this???? Am I the only one here that almost needed to undergo therapy after that series????? Why do I invest this much emotional energy into a team that doesn't even know I exist?????


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

NO MENTION OF GAME 7.

that was the deal. remember?


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> I'm talking about Game 7, of course.
> 
> What will it take to get over this?????? Do we really need to meet them in the first round again to overcome this???? Am I the only one here that almost needed to undergo therapy after that series????? Why do I invest this much emotional energy into a team that doesn't even know I exist?????


I say an NBA championship would be a cure-all but eliminating the Lakers in the playoffs or watching them not make the playoffs would do nicely.

Possibly revealing a bit too much about myself here but we're all friends:

No your not the only one that almost needed to undergo therapy. After watching the replay's of Shaq's dumb-donkey (that's for you L4L) look on his face after the alleyoop, I swore to myself if I was near him with a weapon I'd have hurt him bad.

Of course I'd never hurt anyone (my nickname in school was the gentle giant) but during that exact moment that's how I felt. Since then I've been better about removing my emotions from the game but not loosing my passion for following the team.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Nah.

That video made me realize that we may have as good of a shot at winning it this year than in 99-00. I just pray that I'll be back from Boston in time to see a few games at the Garden. That place at it's loudest dwarfs Arco. I miss that feeling.

Go Blazers!!!

*the swear words were completely warrented.*


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> I'm talking about Game 7, of course.
> 
> I just got done downloading and watching what I consider a superbly put-together video of the 2000 WCF. I think you need the latest vesion of QuickTime to view it, but it is worth it.
> ...


Thanks a lot to sharing the video. It is GREAT!

I loved that Sabonis dunk, that was an exciting WCF. :yes: Just to let you guys know, I'm a Laker fan.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I recorded and re-watch it every 3 or 4 months. I still get chills and excited as if I was watching it live.

Do you realize how different the basketball world would be today if Portland won that game? Kobe and Shaq would of been broken up during their infamous 'fued' in the following season because Laker management didn't have the "they lead us to a title together" card to fall back on.


----------



## JayBlazerFan (Jan 3, 2003)

*Anger management patient*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> NO MENTION OF GAME 7.
> 
> that was the deal. remember?


I will need therapy if this game is... do not... not...

please... do not... mention... 

Please..................................................................................................................... :upset:


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't care much about game 7 2000 WCF because it was kind of a fluke.
if you watch the 4th qtr (i've seen the game several times) it is just wierd how many chippee shots Portland missed. I mean, they could play that 4th qtr 100 times and 99 of them at least 50% of those shots drop. For the most part, the 13 shots they missed in a row were within 12 feet. Rasheed missed a couple layups. Very wierd. I guess it was just destiny that day.

it used to bug me, but I chalk it up to "that's just the breaks".


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> Nah.
> 
> That video made me realize that we may have as good of a shot at winning it this year than in 99-00. I just pray that I'll be back from Boston in time to see a few games at the Garden. That place at it's loudest dwarfs Arco. I miss that feeling.
> ...


I remember during the 99 season..when the game got close, the crowd got intense.

It'd be like this..

with 5 minutes to go..whichever side the Blazers were at (playing either D or O) would stand up and cheer loud..then when the other side would get the team on their side..they'd stand up and cheer louder..and so on and so on..then with 2 minutes to go, the WHOLE DAMN arena would stand up constantly and will these guys to wins with intense ear bleeding, ear ringing I can't hear you talk let alone me think cheering..

That is a basketball experience!


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

I remember that day well: with about 2 minutes left, I got up, screamed "The Lakers are a bunch of pansies!," and went outside to practice my 'Sheed fadeaway. Ahhhh, memories. 

Edit: Can I say _pansies_ ?


----------



## Billy (Jan 28, 2003)

I watched the game with a bunch of friends, we went around town to McDonalds and stuff to get food before the game started and ended up in heavy traffic (amazing for Salem), but I convinced my friend to let us use his portable battery powered TV. So we drove around watching the game (I of course never relinquishing hold of the TV). We also had the game blaring on the radio and when we would pull up beside cars people would yell at us to turn it up, and ask us what the score was.

Then at McDonalds we kept the TV on (politeness??? psh...). Soon we realized that we had about 15 people surrounding us. The Blazers would score and everyone would scream. After about 5 minutes of that the manager walked up. We fully expected to get the toss or something, but he asked if we could yell out the score everytime someone scored so everyone in the restraunt could hear... we of course gladly obliged.

Good times, hopefully that Blazer-mania will come back this season. 

(Ugly side note) One of my friends who hates basketball started to get into the game when the Blazers were really putting on the whipping, but laughed in my face when we lost.... grr... :sigh:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*what bugs me the most*

Is that until the day I die..
I still say Portland handed that game over on a silver platter....
The Lakers looked and acted defeated...
Portland didn't score,but not because anything Lakers did..

And I know,nobody cares about the loser of the series..
but that has to be the most exciting playoffs for me because they came back and nearly won 4 GAMES IN A ROW !!!!!!!

That's what I will always remember...
on the road and winning..and then to simply give it away.

It's just a fluke I guess ,that they didn't win..

They surely were just as good if not better than Lakers.

And Lakers would go onto the biggest collapse in history losing 4 in a row..
oh how sweet it would be..

:sigh:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Just got through watching the video.

You would have thought Portland had *won* that series! :| Revisionist history? One would think so. :no:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: what bugs me the most*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> And Lakers would go onto the biggest collapse in history losing 4 in a row..
> oh how sweet it would be..
> 
> :sigh:


Facts are wrong.

Lakers held a 3-1 series lead after 4, and after winning both in Portland, lost game 5 badly at home and game 6 on the road.

And it has never happened, by the way. No one has ever come back from being down 3-0 in the NBA. It has happened in the NHL, however...


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> Just got through watching the video.
> 
> You would have thought Portland had *won* that series! :| Revisionist history? One would think so. :no:


I think I understand what you are saying here, Ron, but likely you are not looking at that series through our eyes. 

Obvious in their omission are such scenes that were emblazoned on TV screens across America such as shot after shot that didn't fall, "that look" on Shaq's face, Sabonis fouling out and in tears on the bench, etc, etc. 

This video was put together by a Blazer fan and though to you it seems like revisionist history, it does not to me. To me, this video shows both the battle and the reason for hope. The victory that was nearly in hand, but lost. The dashed hopes, but also the determination to go there again.

Sorry if the video didn't speak the same message to you as it did to me. I hope that others appreciated it.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Crazy Fan From Idaho -* Wow, that really brought back a lot of old memories. Dunleavy vs. Fox, Wallace, Pip, heck even seeing Detlef again made me think of some good memories! Steve Smith could shoot lights out every game back then. He was a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

What I meant was: they are raising their hand in triumph at the end of the tape.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

It's a Blazer fan video for Blazer fans, Ron. They portrayed the Blazers as winners despite a disappointing finish. I'm not sure why this offends you. It's not meant to be a comprehensive history to be taught in school. All Blazers fans know the result, so the video doesn't bother to dwell on that...but more on how hard the Blazers tried and how close they came.

Getting annoyed by this seems a little inappropriate, since the video was really meant for Blazers fans, not for Lakers fans.


----------



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

I watched the game at the Sports Page in Beaverton. The place was PACKED to the gills with Blazer fans, the energy was awesome. There was a guy sitting at my table, I didn't know him, but from the first missed shot of the 13 strait, he looked at me and said, "typical blazers." Of course I scoffed at him and discounted his words. The Blazers were playing AWESOME. Then they missed again...and again...and again...and...you get the point. After every miss, this guy would just say "typical blazers...". Oh, how BAD I wanted him to eat his words, but he was right the whole time. That was tough to swallow, because he was such an a-hole!!

That was an incredibly depressing day. It was fate. Plain and simple. And that's hard to combat.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> I'm talking about Game 7, of course.
> 
> I just got done downloading and watching what I consider a superbly put-together video of the 2000 WCF. I think you need the latest vesion of QuickTime to view it, but it is worth it.
> ...


CFFI, I actually e-mailed this to BLT (sorry if you meant to, or had and I missed it). I decided I'd watch it....

god i hate them.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: I'm still not over it....*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> 
> CFFI, I actually e-mailed this to BLT (sorry if you meant to, or had and I missed it). I decided I'd watch it....


Yah...I saw you put it on there. That's fine. I hadn't planned on posting it on there, so you didn't duplicate anything.

I'm glad you decided to watch it and thought it merited others seeing it also.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I must say though, that the Sabas drive to the hoop for the slam was probably the best sequence I've ever seen as a Blazer fan. I *totally* forgot about it until I saw it in this clip. I also remember that Sabas was fouled on that play. 

Thanks for showing us the video, CFFI, even if the outcome isnt what we wanted in the end. It still was a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

you should have the person who made that submit it to Postup Productions to see if they could air it before the Friday night road game against the lakers


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> you should have the person who made that submit it to Postup Productions to see if they could air it before the Friday night road game against the lakers


I was thinking the same exact thing. And if they end up playing...shoot, WHEN they end up playing the Lakers in the first round (  ) and the first home game (hopefully the first game)...they have to play some retrospective..that ends with 

"revenge is nye, sayeth the fans...." or something that gets the crowd to an ear bleeding levels.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> It's a Blazer fan video for Blazer fans, Ron. They portrayed the Blazers as winners despite a disappointing finish. I'm not sure why this offends you. It's not meant to be a comprehensive history to be taught in school. All Blazers fans know the result, so the video doesn't bother to dwell on that...but more on how hard the Blazers tried and how close they came.
> 
> Getting annoyed by this seems a little inappropriate, since the video was really meant for Blazers fans, not for Lakers fans.


I am not offended, nor am I annoyed. I see you are still mischaracterizing others' arguments and/or feelings, which of course is not beneath you, as you have done this repeatedly to me and others over the years. :|

It is good to see you still employing the old debating tricks, but you must know by now that I can decipher them quite easily.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> I am not offended, nor am I annoyed. I see you are still mischaracterizing others' arguments and/or feelings, which of course is not beneath you, as you have done this repeatedly to me and others over the years. :|
> ...


good job!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

It was the ultimate choke job...they would have won more than 1 title if IT didn't happen. Sorry..i hated to see it myself. I got started on Pro b-ball with the 77 Blazers, so i will always like them.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> I am not offended, nor am I annoyed. I see you are still mischaracterizing others' arguments and/or feelings, which of course is not beneath you, as you have done this repeatedly to me and others over the years. :|
> 
> It is good to see you still employing the old debating tricks, but you must know by now that I can decipher them quite easily.


You're mistaken, Ron...this isn't a debate. Even if I cared about using "debating tricks" (which I don't), clearly there'd be no point here.

And you *must* lay off the smilies (like :| ) if you don't want people to make assumptions about your tone. Most people use smilies to display something about their tone.

Putting a "not amused"-looking smiley up suggests something like annoyance. I'm sorry if you decided I was doing something evil, sneaky, mean and horrible to you (this "thing" that is "of course not beneath me" that I've "done repeatedly to you and others"). I was simply assuming you knew how to use smilies.

But, I get the message! In future, I shall assume all smilies are just you clicking randomly on the smiley chart. Sorry.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*He's willing....*



> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> you should have the person who made that submit it to Postup Productions to see if they could air it before the Friday night road game against the lakers


I posed this possibility to the video's author and he is interested. Does anyone know whom/what/where to contact about this? I said I would try to find out for him.

Any ideas?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: He's willing....*



> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> 
> 
> I posed this possibility to the video's author and he is interested. Does anyone know whom/what/where to contact about this? I said I would try to find out for him.
> ...


crazy crazy crazy...you have the inside track with Mike Barrett...


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*Well...not exactly, Hap....*

Mike Barrett is on vacation--likely everyone is over the AS Break. 

Anyway, I sent him a note about it with the link. If anyone else has any ideas about whom to contact, let me know.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*jackiejackal* - Please check your PM's.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*any response to the Laker garbage*

is not allowed???
how special they apparently are..

I surely don't run over to their board with their glowing
garbage about their team..

But you are the bosses..

may I presume you remove their posts ???
particularly around playoff time ??

or are we subject to their spewing again.??

please answer in the public forum..
not personal..


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*jackiejackal* - When people are offensive, that's when we have to take some action. Or if things get personal (talking about a poster instead of the topic), that's when topics can be closed. 

It's pretty cut and dry how we are supposed to run things. But just because you do not like a Laker fan's post doesn't mean they are trying to offend you. Only when someone comes in here with the sole purpose of causing a riot is when something will be done. 

I would like to think that I am impartial when it comes to this, so if you feel like you have been treated unfairly, please feel free to contact Schilly, Blazer Outsider, or myself about it and we can get it resolved. I hope I helped you out with what you wanted to know.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*thanks for the answer*

:|


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Why do people want to be moderators anyway? Do you get paid?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> Why do people want to be moderators anyway? Do you get paid?


As a mod at the old home for most of you lunatics, I do get paid.

I get paid with ulcers.

wait..thats not what you meant.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> Why do people want to be moderators anyway? Do you get paid?


We do not get paid.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>4-For-Snapper</b>!
> I remember that day well: with about 2 minutes left, I got up, screamed "The Lakers are a bunch of pansies!," and went outside to practice my 'Sheed fadeaway. Ahhhh, memories.
> 
> Edit: Can I say _pansies_ ?


*Edit: Can I say pansies ?  looks like you can!*


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Yes, I'm bumping this. I must have watched this about 100 times since I got it...

Please get this if you haven't seen it already!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

We'll get over it by beating them in the WCF this year!

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

I can't get the link to work. Can anyone help?


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

I think the link is still working. It just takes a long time to load....or maybe that's just with slow Idaho dial-up connections.

Anyway, if you are getting the QuickTime page but a blank screen, let it load for awhile and see if the progress bar at the bottom is moving. 

If it isn't a good link anymore, I can contact the author and see if he can help.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

i'm just getting a white screen


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Your entire computer screen is white? Or the video display screen is white? Are you pulling up the link at all?

I tried it and it is working for me.

Computer techies......HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

the website is blank white


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*Sorry*

I've reached the outer limits of my computer technical expertise. Didn't take long!

Someone else will have to jump in here and help you out.

:sigh:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Try this link:

http://codent.com/media/movies/


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*Oh I thought of one more possibility....*

Update your QuickTime. 

I had trouble viewing this guy's clips at first also. I thought I had the latest version, but after struggling and struggling with trying to get them to work, I went through the update process anyway. Voila!!! They worked. (shrug)

It's worth a try if you are really wanting to see the clip.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Got it. It just took forever. 

Wow, Sabonis and Pippen look FANTASTIC there. So confident.

And Damon has cornrows? I don't remember that at all.

Go Blazers


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm still not over 1992's meltdown, let alone this mess...

WHY WOULD I EVER WANT TO RELIVE THAT HORRIBLE DAY?!?!?

I was so pissed off that horrific day... That game was going to make up for 1992, it was going to make up for everything...

WHY? WHY?

I can't decide which one hurts more though, the 1992 meltdown, or the 2000 melt down...

My vote goes to '92. We were a lot closer to the championship, and had a bigger lead. plus, the officiating in that 4th quarter was worse then that T-wolfs/LA game the other day. In 2000, the blazers lost just because they couldn't make any shots...


----------

